# Turkey freeze



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

I would like to freeze my sons bird taken today- until he decides on a taxidermist. The breast feathers got wet while on ice. Can I still freeze it with wet feathers.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

yes, thats fine.


----------

